# Otto Whirled Spy Cam Photo's



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

xxxxx


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

partspig said:


> Here's what's been seen on the desk of Otto Whirled. Your HO slot car emporium. Stay tuned ..................


hey PP.
Mercedes tunner ????????

Bubba


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

:tongue:*TT*:tongue: Whirled?? Whodathunk that one up :lol:

One tuner samwich on silicone bread please!! Hold the mayo!! :wave:


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

xxxxx


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Wooooooohoooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

xxxxx


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

xxxxx


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Hurry UP!! I am waiting to see it done!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

xxxxx


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hmmm... Spilled ginger ale in the body box??? Nope.. Trying to save sillycone by making 3 bodies in one shot?? Ummmm, nah.. Scrub a dub dub, four bodies in the tub??? :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Easy off


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

xxxxx


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

snicker....yeah Dennis....the mere sight of that stuff makes me shudder...and the skin on my hands gets nervous!


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

xxxxx


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

xxxxx


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Dennis, you got the Willys and like the nice grille, front & rear bumpers. ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

It's an invasion, get out the paint masks and paint guns, "Return of the Willy"...RM


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

xxxxx


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

now,m stuck in otto,s wirld if this is a guessing game i,m going for the bmw/ monster truck /roadrunner willys hybred!


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

xxxxx


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

xxxxx


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Ooooh!! I see a nekkid Deora!! Goodie!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Looks like willys to meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.....nice! Bz


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

xxxxx


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

xxxxx


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey!! I know what those are!! Great side pipes!!! :lol: :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm guessing T-Bird bumpers...Don't know the brand of pipes unless those are vent tubes??? RM


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

You mean those thingies aren't a ram air pipe, and mega dual exhaust?


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

xxxxx


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

That's a very cool looking driver there Pig!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Luke..... I... am... your.. father...


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

xxxxx


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

is that the "Parts Stig"?


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

xxxxx


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

xxxxx


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Ooooh!! I see a nekkid Deora!! Goodie!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Deora, Deora, Deora. Oh please, please. :tongue:

Dave


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

xxxxx


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

:thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

xxxxx


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

xxxxx


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

xxxxx


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

xxxxx


----------

